# Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juni 2009)

*Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Juni 2009)

*Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Für die 4850 passen die dann nicht oder?


----------



## snaapsnaap (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Für die 4850 passen die dann nicht oder?



Dafür gibts die RHS50, nur leider nicht in Deutschland verfügbar!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

4850 sind außerdem noch häufiger im nicht-Referenzlayout gefertigt und dann dürfte nichts mehr passen. (dass der hier "auf alle" HD4870/90 passt, wie im Artikel geschrieben, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln)


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Wäre interessant ob der auch unter nen Accelero oder Musashi passt als Alternative für die rote Kühlerplatte vom Referenzlüfter


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> dass der hier "auf alle" HD4870/90 passt, wie im Artikel geschrieben, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln





			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> findet per Push-Pins auf *jeder *Radeon HD 4870 und HD 4890 eine Heimat, die auf dem *ersten Referenzdesign* basiert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Notiz: Lesen->Denken->*neu*nochmal Lesen*/neu*->Posten


----------



## jupp009 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

...also wenn der Kühler unter den Musashi passt nehme ich einen!


----------



## micky12 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

ich auch


----------



## Mike1 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Dafür gibts die RHS50, nur leider nicht in Deutschland verfügbar!


schade eigenlich


----------



## LordRevan1991 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Wieso kommt dieses dringend notwendige Bauteil erst ein Jahr nach Veröfentlichung der entsprechenden Karten??? 
Ich hab die rote Platte auf meiner HD4870, aber trotzdem werden die SpaWas nach 60 sec. Furmark ca. 120-130° heiß... Vielleicht habe ich sie falsch montiert (Wobei, was kann man da falsch montieren? Höchstens die Schrauben nicht fest genug anziehen), aber wenn dieser Kühler eurem Testlauf was bringt, werde ich ihn mir kaufen - ich möchte meine Karte noch intakt die nächsten Jahre benutzen können.


----------



## jeuneludique (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Das kommt so spät da man hier noch Geld verdienen kann und es den Hersteller nichts kostet (Alu = billig).

Nutzen = 0

Dieser Kühlungswahn ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel. Seitdem es CaseKing gibt, muss auf einmal jeder Spielerechner super gekühlt sein mit astronomischen Lüftern und Kühlern....

Mein PC braucht keine Gehäuselüftung und es läuft dennoch alles. Das ist alles ein schöner Marketing-Gag. Das kurioseste ist immernoch die Meinung, dass Hardware bei hoher temperatur abraucht wenn die alle nur wüssten, für welche Temperaturen das ausgelegt ist ^^


----------



## LordRevan1991 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



> Das kurioseste ist immernoch die Meinung, dass Hardware bei hoher temperatur abraucht


Ich glaube, die meisten in diesem Forum wissen mittlerweile, dass sich Chips vorher abschalten oder runtertakten. Aber die Kühlung hat immer noch Auswirkungen auf die Lebensdauer, und wenn man die Komponenten nicht gerade alle 1-2 Jahre wechselt, ist das durchaus ein Argument.
Darüber hinaus: wenn die verwendeten Kühler zu laut sind, brauchst du andere, ob die Komponente nun eine stärkere Kühlung braucht oder nicht. Spätestens der OC-Künstler ist auf eine gewisse Kühlleistung angewiesen.


----------



## 4clocker (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

So ein Teil kann man sich aus nem alten Kühler vom Pentium 4 oder so auch selbst basteln für kost nix! Hab ich bei meiner 8800 GT gemacht und es funktioniert wunderbar.
Mit n bisschen schleifen und Lack sieht das Ganze auch noch besser aus


----------



## UrmelMT (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



Mike1 schrieb:


> schade eigenlich


Aber in England und zwar hier ZM-RHS90 VGA FET Heatsink for ATI Radeon HD4890/HD4870 und den ZM-RHS70 VGA FET Heatsink for ATI Radeon HD4870


----------



## Puffer (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn auch nicht so ganz. Zumal beim S1 ja auch schon Kühler bei sind. Wie es bei Scythe aussieht weiß ich nicht....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Die beigelegten Kühler sind zu schwach, die SpaWas überhitzen.


----------



## UrmelMT (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



Puffer schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn auch nicht so ganz. Zumal beim S1 ja auch schon Kühler bei sind. Wie es bei Scythe aussieht weiß ich nicht....


Aber nur für die RAM aber nicht für die FET und SPAW's und darum geht es ja.Und wie schon gesagt sind die alternativ Lüfter zu schwach für die SPWA's und FET so das diese überhitzen. Hab mir gleich zwei bestellt bin gespannt wann sie kommen ich denke so mitte Juli


----------



## borno (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Dem ersten Anschein nach dürfte der Kühler auch auf die eine Hälfte der Spannungswandler einer 4870X2 passen, die Bauteilanordnung sieht gleich aus, lediglich beim Lochmaß für die Befestigung bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Was mir aber beim Betrachten der Bilder und dem Überdenken meines Kühlerumbaus vor ein paar Tagen auffällt ist, dass bei diesem Kühler die Bauteile neben den SpaWa (1x v|Tec, 2x PULSE) nicht mitgekühlt werden, beim AC Accelero XTREME 4870X2 und dem original von Gainward auf meiner Karte montierten Kühler dagegen schon.


----------



## Gast20150401 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



jeuneludique schrieb:


> Das kommt so spät da man hier noch Geld verdienen kann und es den Hersteller nichts kostet (Alu = billig).
> 
> Nutzen = 0
> 
> ...



Mag sein das dein PC ohne Gehäuselüfter auskommt.Bedenke aber,das hohe Temperaturen im Pc die Lebensdauer der Hardware durchaus verringern kann.Solche Gehäuselüfter und andere verbesserte Kühlmöglichkeiten haben durchaus ihre berechtigung.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Wäre noch Interessant wie die Temps unterschied ist!!


----------



## r3fleCt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Das ist nicht nur beim PC so, auch andere elektronische geräte werden sehr warm und wenn man wieder auf das thema pc zurück geht, ist es nur sinnvoll, wie frankreddien sagte, die verschiedenen hardware komponenten zu kühlen ergibt den vorteil, das die lebensdauer nicht so drastisch verkürzt wird. Elektronik = hitze, hitze = schäden. 
Ist also schon ganz gut, das es div. kühlmöglichkeiten gibt und es kein "marketing gag" ist!


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



jeuneludique schrieb:


> Das kommt so spät da man hier noch Geld verdienen kann und es den Hersteller nichts kostet (Alu = billig).
> 
> Nutzen = 0
> 
> ...




also mein rechner würde ohne lüfter sterben ^^

der nutzen ist meineserachtens abhängig vom anwender abhängig und was er mit der graka vor hat


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

*@ borno*

Die Spulen auf dem Referenzdesign einer HD4870/HD4890 - und für die ist dieser Kühler - werden nicht  gekühlt. Nur die Wandler.


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> also mein rechner würde ohne lüfter sterben ^^
> 
> der nutzen ist meineserachtens abhängig vom anwender abhängig und was er mit der graka vor hat



seh ich genauso, kommt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet an, zumal hohe Temps nich so gesund für die Hardware sind, und auch meines Wissens mit steigender Temperatur die Leistungsaufnahme steigt. Komplettes Passiv-System is natürlich geil, aber heutzutage mit halbwegs potenter Konfiguration (leider) kaum zu realisieren. 

gruß


----------



## Carver (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



jeuneludique schrieb:


> Das kommt so spät da man hier noch Geld verdienen kann und es den Hersteller nichts kostet (Alu = billig).
> 
> Nutzen = 0
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte eine 4870 im ersten Referenzdesign, zusammen mit dem Accelero Twin Turbo und roter Grundplatte. SpaWas beim FurMark bei 120 Grad und bei Stalker ClearSky um die 100 Grad.

Das Ende vom Lied: die Karte hat sich mit Bildfehlern verabschiedet.  Hat damals 250 Kröten gekostet...Sie liegt jetzt im Schrank begraben, produziert kein Bild mehr... 

Schade daß diese Kühler so spät kommen, sind IMO überfällig...

Grüße

Marky.


----------



## Puffer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



UrmelMT schrieb:


> Aber nur für die RAM aber nicht für die FET und SPAW's und darum geht es ja.Und wie schon gesagt sind die alternativ Lüfter zu schwach für die SPWA's und FET so das diese überhitzen. Hab mir gleich zwei bestellt bin gespannt wann sie kommen ich denke so mitte Juli



Interessanterweise waren beim meinem letzen S1 noch extra Kühlkörper für die Spawas dabei. Die scheinen wohl was verändert zu haben, da auch die Befestigungsclips für den Kühler andere waren. Mit den Spawakühlern und einer 92/120er Lüfterkombi sind die Temps extrem gesunken.


----------



## Puffer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die beigelegten Kühler sind zu schwach, die SpaWas überhitzen.



Ab welchen Temps spricht man den von "überhitzen"?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Bei über 100° ist man im kritischen Bereich, ab 115° stürzen die Karten meist ab. Teils packen einige aber auch 130°, andere knicken bei 95° weg.


----------



## Puffer (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Dann hab ich wohl eine, die ziemlich was ab kann. 
Die Temps sind nach 5 Minuten Furmark im xtreme Mode.


----------



## we3dm4n (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Ja dumm sage ich nur: zwischen Accelero S1 und PCB ist genau 1,7cm Platz.

Der Kühler ist aber dummerweise 2,3cm hoch!

HIS hat aber glaube ich bei ihren Karten schon einen Kühler dabei...sieht bei mir jedenfalls so aus.


----------



## Carver (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



Puffer schrieb:


> Dann hab ich wohl eine, die ziemlich was ab kann.
> Die Temps sind nach 5 Minuten Furmark im xtreme Mode.



Wenn du so weitermachst lebt deine Karte garantiert nicht mehr lange. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung...!


----------



## Puffer (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Diese Werte wird man niemals beim spielen erreichen.
Die läuft schon so, seit ich sie mir vor fast genau einem Jahr gekauft habe.


----------



## borno (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

@we3dm4n: Ja, die HIS hat einen Kühler auf den Spannungswandlern, sitzt auf dem Foto rechts neben dem Lüfter.


----------



## we3dm4n (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Ja mein ich doch^^
Nur dieser Kühler ist schon so hoch, dass er genau 1/10mm Platz hat zu meinem Accelero S1. Finde es schon sehr knapp.


----------



## jeuneludique (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

und die welt bewundert wieder ein stück metall  sowas nimmt man sich aus dem ramschigen keller oder vom flohmarkt und nicht für einen hammerpreis von zalman. unverständlich wie so ein non-sense produkt die runde macht.


----------



## UrmelMT (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Hier sind 46Stck. in stock ZM-RHS90 VGA FET Heatsink for ATI Radeon HD4890/HD4870


----------



## LordRevan1991 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ja dumm sage ich nur: zwischen Accelero S1 und PCB ist genau 1,7cm Platz.
> 
> Der Kühler ist aber dummerweise 2,3cm hoch!


Eventuell ist das gar nicht so schlimm, sollten die Lamellen des SpaWa-Kühlers genau zwischen die Lamellen des Accelero passen. Wobei diese ineinander geschachtelte Konstruktion vielleicht nicht genug Luft durchlässt, aber das lassen wir am besten die Redaktion testen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Mag ja sein das ich zu alt geworden bin dafür , aber was ist mit der 4850 ?
bis auf den Chip ist doch alles gleich oder bin ich nur zu blöd um das zu vertsehen


----------



## 4clocker (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

So gehört das hin 
Nen Spawa Kühler kann man sich auch aus nem alten Prozi Kühler basteln, spart n Haufen Geld


----------



## MainBrain (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Mal abgesehen davon das der Zalman nicht auf eine HD4850 passt, dürfte der auch zu hoch sein für Musashi & Co. Allerdings brauch ich den auch nicht für meine HD4850 - hab einfach das hintere Ende des Referenzkühlers abgesägt und wieder verschraubt. Das passt auch, sieht gut aus und kostet nix (bis auf die Garantie, die eh durch einen Kühlerwechsel erlischt).


----------



## mickythebeagle (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Wie sieht es denn mit der Powercolor 4850 PCs+ aus, da sollte es doch gehen oder etwa auch nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Hast du ein Bild parat? Mir ist keine HD4850 bekannt, auf die der Zalman passt.

Btw - ein Test ist in der 09/09 zu finden.


----------



## the shadow (17. November 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Hi, bin neu hier 

ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen der Kühler. Könnte ich für meine 4870 gut gebrauchen.

Hat das Teil mittlerweile jemand? Irgendwelche KO-Argumente gegen den Kühler?

Danke Euch und Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. November 2009)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Wir hatten ihn Print getestet. KO-Argument? Er ist inkompatibel mit S1, Musashi, Bifrost und Co.


----------



## mannefix (25. November 2011)

*AW: Zalman ZM-RHS90: Spannungswandler-Kühler für ATi Radeon HD 4870/HD 4890*

Gibt es ne sinnvolle Möglichkeit den Zalman RHS-90 doch mit nem Accelero S1 und ner Radeon 4870 zu verheiraten? Z.B. was wegsägen vom Accelero oder vom Zalman (sind ja nur 5mm). Oder die Kühlrippen vom S1 in den Zalman "verzahnen".
Habe nämlich diese doofe Grundplatte nicht...


----------

